
Show HN: Chaos – Pastejacking Tool to Replace Semicolon with Greek Question Mark - aydwi
https://github.com/aydwi/chaos
======
fiatjaf
Why?

~~~
chrisMyzel
The important part might be "it does not require root privileges" & still
takes over control over your clipboard

~~~
posterboy
It doesn't require root control for a falsely trusted program to delete most
of ~/ but still, why?

